# Meteoro cruzou os céus do norte de Portugal



## GabKoost (17 Abr 2021 às 01:27)

De longe o fenómeno do tipo mais espectacular que alguma vez presenciei.

Durante o que me deu a sensação de terem sido 10 segundos vi uma bola de fogo com rasto incandescente a rasgar o céu nocturno a uma velocidade impressionante!!

Alguém da zona do Baixo Minho viu?

Meteoro cruzou os céus do norte https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1733895/viu-um-clarao-meteoro-tera-cruzado-os-ceus-do-norte-de-portugalPortugal


----------



## Busorganist (17 Abr 2021 às 02:23)

Boa noite. Não estou nem estava propriamente no Norte de Portugal mas estava no Intercidades a caminho da Guarda e vi com a pessoa com quem estava, estando a chegar à zona de Carregal do Sal ou de Nelas. Seria entre as 21h30 e as 21h45, e falo de cor porque não apontei porque julguei ser apenas uma "estrela cadente". Como de noite não sei propriamente para onde estava virado, mas foi do lado Esquerdo do comboio, portanto essencialmente lado Norte e no sentido cauda  locomotiva, portanto tendencialmente Poentenascente. Amanhã tentarei precisar o local melhor com o meu colega.


----------

